# median nerve decompression



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello all,

64722 or 64708? 64722 stated decompression but code states unspecified nerve(s) (specify)????

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:  Median nerve entrapment in the forearm. 

PROCEDURE PERFORMED:  Decompression median nerve, forearm.   


PROCEDURE:  An incision was made over the radial edge of the flexor pronator mass just distal to the elbow flexion crease.  Dissection was down through skin and subcutaneous tissue, protecting any nerves and arteries, and the small branching vessels were cauterized.  Dissection was down along the pronator and then this was taken up to the lacertus fibrosis.  This was released proximally and then distally.  The flexor pronator was identified and was retracted.  The median nerve was identified and followed.  The superficialis arcade was entrapping the nerve at the point of his maximum tenderness, which was identified preoperatively.  Once that was freed, it was dissected more distally.  The fibers of the pronator teres tendon were identified and followed and released down to the bone along the radial edge, but I did not release the tendon off the bone as, at that point, we were able to confirm that the nerve was completely released.  I was easily able to place a finger along the nerve, up underneath the pronator, toward the wrist, with no further evidence of entrapment.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Mar 26, 2013)

I would use 64708!


----------



## joanne71178 (Mar 26, 2013)

I would code 64722 and note location on Line 19


----------

